# Olympus VR-330



## kangkan (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, has anyone purchased the Olympus VR-330 here? Are you satisfied?? Actually I am planning to buy one. Plz also tell me the current price if anyone has got the info..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2012)

I didnt find it in flipkart or letsbuy

U can read customer reviews at amazon -> *www.amazon.com/Olympus-VR-320-Digital-Camera-Optical/dp/B004L2L6II/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328206578&sr=8-1


----------



## kangkan (Feb 2, 2012)

@sujoyp - Thanks for ur reply.


----------

